# Collaborative Writing Project



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I would like to do a collaborative writing project. One or more people will cover each of the various aspects of writing:
-Characters
-World (rules, maps, etc.)
-Plot
-Scene Building

And possibly others.

Positions are on a first come first serve basis. The person in charge of an aspect will be in charge of deciding who they will accept on their team and coordinating efforts within the team.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds interesting, but don't know if I want to participate just yet. Can you give me any more information about it?


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I was thinking doing a fantasy or sci-fi story, but that is open for discussion. The basic idea is get a bunch of people together to write and see what we come up with.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

cool idea! not sure i could commit to a project like this at this point in time, but i look forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not sure I want to be _in charge_ of something, but I'll join whoever's team that wants me.

I need to think about it some though. Good luck with the project regardless roud:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Tkae said:


> I'm not sure I want to be _in charge_ of something, but I'll join whoever's team that wants me.
> 
> I need to think about it some though. Good luck with the project regardless roud:


Would you be willing to be the only person working on a certain aspect? You could start working on something solo, then if we get other people who want to be on your team, someone else could step up as team leader.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

*Smackdown*

I started this on another forum. It's a much smaller forum, but I think they can write a better story than the people around here. The're at least willing to commit to it.:shocked: (Yea, I just went there. What are you going to do about?)

I would perfer people to decide what positions they want themselves, but heck, I'll assign someone to something if they want me to.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I will participate. I'd prefer to work with character development or plot development. However, you probably won't get much help around here, writers are few and far between.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

No offense, but I don't think this is such a great idea. A different person coming up with the setting, the characters, etc? If you want a quality story then these things need to all weave into each other flawlessly and complement one another instead of getting authors with different views of life, and/or contrasting themes and characters and narratives clashing against one another in a mismatch of undeveloped plot bunnies and character sketches. 
Besides if you want to talk about commitment, it seems as though it could even possibly be the case that you aren't all that committed to writing a story all by yourself, thus you're trying to get others to help. Why start this topic and be not wanting to lead???

*Helpful Writer Hint*: Be sure to skin your plot bunnies correctly before roasting/boiling them. :wink:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Lady K said:


> I will participate. I'd prefer to work with character development or plot development. However, you probably won't get much help around here, writers are few and far between.


Thankyou, Lady K! 

I would like to have at least four people. (You would think with all the thousands of members, a handful of interested people could be found.) I would be willing to do it with two in a pinch.

We need to decide our genre. I am in favor of fantasy. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> No offense, but I don't think this is such a great idea....:wink:


Who can really say what is or isn't a great idea until it has been tried?


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

What is this for? (Are you going to try and get it published or is it for fun?) How much commitment is needed - e.g. do we need to write weekly/monthly and send it to each other? How are we going to collaborate to make it into one fluid piece?

I write in my free time and this project seems like it has potential, but I need more information. Thank you. :happy:

Btw, my schedule is quite hectic so I might be able to contribute only during holidays or certain weekends... If I do join, I think I'd like to do either character or plot. You might also want to try recruiting writers from Let the Words Flow - FictionPress.com - that website is all about writing.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

penpaperaser said:


> What is this for? (Are you going to try and get it published or is it for fun?) How much commitment is needed - e.g. do we need to write weekly/monthly and send it to each other? How are we going to collaborate to make it into one fluid piece?
> 
> I write in my free time and this project seems like it has potential, but I need more information. Thank you. :happy:
> 
> Btw, my schedule is quite hectic so I might be able to contribute only during holidays or certain weekends... If I do join, I think I'd like to do either character or plot. You might also want to try recruiting writers from Let the Words Flow - FictionPress.com - that website is all about writing.


This is just for fun. It can be as small or big a project as we want it.

The link looks promising. I'll have to check it out in more depth.


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

If it's just for fun then, sure, I'm in! :happy:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

penpaperaser said:


> If it's just for fun then, sure, I'm in! :happy:


Awesome! :happy:


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

I wanna join in


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I can work with plot or characters, definitely. I need something to do over Winter Break, anyways.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Lady K said:


> I will participate. I'd prefer to work with character development or plot development. However, you probably won't get much help around here, writers are few and far between.


Or busy :tongue:

My deal is that I'm a poet more than a story writer.

Not that I don't write a kickass story, because I do.

The thing is, though... I'm lazy. Lady K can testify. My laziness transcends my writing abillity.

And I don't wanna commit to a project that I won't follow through on, for any number of reasons. I don't want to get caught up in another story I'm working on and neglect this, and I don't wanna take a leave of absence and dump a bunch of stuff on other peoples' laps.

So.

There ya go roud:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm good with fantasy. I've never written anything in a science fiction vein, though I'd love to give it a try someday. That'll be a battle I work out on my own though. ^.^


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi... just wondering, when are we going to start this project? Do we discuss here?


----------

